# Why won't they do it?



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I'm just impatient. I've only had my 55gal set up for 2 months, stocked it up appropriately and have eagerly awaited, but no luck. I've seen plenty of jiggling on the males part but i just have a bunch of uninterested females. Any ideas on how to speed up the process or am I just going to have to be patient.

(I hate patience, I have ADD haha) opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just have patience.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Water changes. Once a week. They love em'!


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

Water changes is definitely the way to go. I do once a week and 10% and i've had 4 successful spawnings. Also, the females need to be fattened up before they mate. They won't eat for almost a month and they won't be in the mood if they aren't eating right. I've also heard that you should feed them live foods because they are so rich in fat. I don't trust live food though because of diseases so I feed them some frozen food about 3 hours after I feed them their flakes. Hope I could help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

LexBubble said:


> . I've also heard that you should feed them live foods because they are so rich in fat.


Not a good suggestion since we don't have a clue what species the OP is keeping!

Water changes do seem to induce spawning, but if the fish aren't mature enough to spawn, you can change the water every hour on the hour and it won't help.

Kim


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I currently have:

4 yellow lab 2"
2 cobalts 2.5"
2 red zebras 3"-4"
3 albino zebras 2"
2 gold peacocks 4"
1 duboisi 1.5"
2 possible P. elongatus (still need to ID) 2"

they range from 1.5" (duboisi) to 4" (Peacocks)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is feasible that many of your fish are simply too young to breed yet. Having said that, you have huge hybridization risk with all of the zebras, and possibly the Labs and Red Zebras.

The only mature fish for certain will be the Red Zebras and Gold Peacocks.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I know of the risk of hybridization, but I plan on either keeping fry or giving them out to friends only.

I was also thinking about doing some fish exchanges, but my lfs burned to the ground on my birthday (last week). So now I don't have any (decent) place to buy or sell my cichlids.


----------

